# Generator zu verkaufen (steht in potsdam [ja, das bei berlin ... ])



## Fraggerick (25. Mai 2012)

Moin!

Ich werd wohl früher oder später meine Garage auflösen müssen...

Es MÜSSTE ein Einhell BT-PG 850 sein. (Kann auch güde sein, wobei das ja das gleiche ist... Dann der GSE-950 (hier mal das datenblatt http://www.guede.com/sys/dl/p40626_de.pdf )

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war es aber einhell... naja, wie gesagt, es ist das gleiche produkt.

Hier mal der Link zu amazon. Einhell BT-PG850 Stromerzeuger: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

Ich hab das ding damals bei Praktiker gekauft, waren grad diese 20% auf alles. 
irgendwie bin ich dann aber doch ohne ausgekommen. der war wenns hoch kommt 3 mal für 20 minuten an. (halt kurz was bohren,saugen,flexen)

dazu gibts den halb vollen tank und ne flasche 2takt öl. steht im originalkarton.

könnt ihr euch für 70€ abholen. gerne auch verhandelbar, ich brauch den wirklich nicht mehr.


----------

